# Need a trainer for my 4 year old "puppybeast" in NYC



## FaithW (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello all,

I have a great but super hyperactive dog. He's calm....around me. When people come over he barks and barks and barks. Jumps on people , lunges. He's not aggressive but super playful. He also pulls. Boy does he pull. If there is a dog up ahead of us he will pull into he starts to choke himself.
He knows the basic commands such as " wait" = stop walking , " leave it/drop it" and "bedtime" which I use to tell him he has to go in his crate. 
And he's scared of EVERYTHING. God forbid he has to go upstairs in a new location. I literally have to DRAG him up . I also kind of want to teach him how to protect me ( I'm a tiny girl with a big dog).
I can travel but I prefer to stay in manhattan in my neighborhood. He. Is great with other dogs . 

Any ideas?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

recommended reading Fired Up Frantic and Freaked Out Fired Up, Frantic, and Freaked Out - Laura VanArendonk BaughLaura VanArendonk Baugh

Fired Up, Frantic, and Freaked Out: Training the Crazy Dog from Over the Top to Under Control: Laura VanArendonk Baugh: 9780985934927: Amazon.com: Books

see http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-rethinking-popular-early-socialization.html

this CAN'T happen "want to teach him how to protect me ( I'm a tiny girl with a big dog)." not with a dog that 
"he's scared of EVERYTHING. " You start praising for what you think is protection and you create an even bigger problem.

His hyper excitement to people has an base of anxiety . The behaviour , if the dog were a person, would warrant a restraining order .


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

You just have been recommended a very good book. It will help you "to read" your dog first of all before you start training him. Seemingly, you presented the whole bunch of problems, but, if you break each into small fragments of time - the overall picture may come in absolutely different light. Besides reading "Fired up...)))", I suggest you to start a diary on your dog, thus you will know if you make any progress.


----------

